
Ask HN: Would you pay for web browser? - monkin
Would you pay a monthly fee for a web browser? What features would it need to have? How much could you spend on it?<p>If not, then why not? :)
======
calais
I would pay a monthly fee for a web browser if

1\. It could be bundled into my monthly internet bill

2\. The fee was not more than 10 USD

3\. The browser had actively developed ad blocking and

4\. Nuisance blocking and

5\. Tracking protection and

6\. The browser used less memory than competitors

By nuisances I mean cookie notifications, subscription requests, anti-ad-
blocking messages, etc. By actively developed I mean I get an update every
month, and the developers are actively testing and researching the features.
Strict standards compliance could take a back seat to these features, as long
as it could adequately render a page. Features that might make up for one of
the desiderata above would be

1\. Media ripping (if this could be done in a way that would respect publisher
rights) or

2\. Macros, down to mouse movements and key presses

------
elliotec
No, because we already have some really really good free options. Closest I'd
get to paying is Brave, which is built on Chromium anyway and does crypto
micro-transactions for ads etc.

------
PatrolX
I would, if it promoted my business. And I'd spend as much as humanly possible
on it if it got my LTV:CAC ratio to 4:1.

